# Adding 'The Midlands' to the 'Northern' forum



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

I appreciate this isn't going to go down well with one and all, but I'm trying to fix an annoying problem with the current selection of ' Travel & places' forums.

At the moment, we've got forums for Scotland, Wales,      
Bristol and South West, Northern and (the newly expanded) London/South East.

This leaves a big hole in the UK where the Midlands is.

Because I don't think there's enough traffic to warrant yet another forum being opened up (the Northern forum is the second least busiest forum of the UK forums), I reckon the solution is to change this section to the 'Midlands And The North' section.

To keep everyone happy, I'm even prepared to change the title around - to, say, Northern and Midlands forum - every three months or so.

Fair enough?


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I appreciate this isn't going to go down well with one and all, but I'm trying to fix an annoying problem with the current selection of ' Travel & places' forums.
> 
> At the moment, we've got forums for Scotland, Wales,
> Bristol and South West, Northern and (the newly expanded) London/South East.
> ...



that sounds like a good compromise to me - everyone thinks us East Midlanders are from the North anyway. lol


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

if it aint london its norf so suits me 

(and last time i asked a q in northern forum i was told it was midlands anyway  )

oops i've just realised this is IN the northern forum - i presumed it was community. not being a northerner my opinion is irrelevant. ask the people it affects.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a fair compromise to me ed.

<Gets ready to defend the north from a host of Brummie invaders>


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

<gets in quick while the feedback is good>

Done!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 9, 2006)

Couldn't you call it "Watford and the North"?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

"Hatfield and the north" surely?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 9, 2006)

Christ yes. I dunno, leave the country for six months and I forget even the rudiments of my native culture.

Mind you, who _wouldn't _forget Hatfield given the chance?


----------



## irishshapes (Aug 9, 2006)

good call, thanks ED
was quite upset that we were not even represented!
i won't start anything about you lot being nearly french so............


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah i lived there for 4 years and its just taken me two minutes to spell it properly  

i managed to erase it from my brain quite well.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

is birmingham not in 'the north' then?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hatfield*

I was beaten up by a girl there once.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah you have to make yer own entertainment in hatfield


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is birmingham not in 'the north' then?


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 9, 2006)

I was just thinking about posting a thread about Birmingham (or Birmin'am as it's now known by ultra-cool 'urban' people). I was thinking "Hmm... where the hell am I going to post this thread? The Northern forum? General? Hmm... err..." then I saw this thread, so,


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is birmingham not in 'the north' then?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

>







			
				Herbsman. said:
			
		

>



what!! 

it is isnt it?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> what!!
> 
> it is isnt it?



I do wish the lengthy debate we had in here about exactly where 'the north' started hadn't been lost.

IIRC the line cut across the country from just south of Macclesfield in the west and virtually straight across to a point on the east coast somewhere just south of the Humber estuary.

Either way, Brum is well south of the line!


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> what!!
> 
> it is isnt it?


Birmin'am is in The MIDLANDS you heathen! The North is north of The Midlands, and The South is south of The Midlands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## irishshapes (Aug 9, 2006)

well Meriden is only about 15 miles away from B'ham and thats where the centre line north/south and the centre line east/west cross is!
so i would put that as Central or Midlands!


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

irishshapes said:
			
		

> well Meriden is only about 15 miles away from B'ham and thats where the centre line north/south and the centre line east/west cross is!
> so i would put that as Central or Midlands!



<pedant>

Bearwood's in Smethwick tho... which is in *Sandwell*.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Birmin'am is in The MIDLANDS you heathen! The North is north of The Midlands, and The South is south of The Midlands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



lol i never thought about it like that. the midlands was just a mythical place up north


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <gets in quick while the feedback is good>
> 
> Done!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> IIRC the line cut across the country from just south of Macclesfield in the west and virtually straight across to a point on the east coast somewhere just south of the Humber estuary.



dont be silly! the north starts at the embankment and runs out at scotland.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> lol i never thought about it like that. the midlands was just a mythical place up north



we have silly accents... Northerners have CRAP accents. 

a subtle difference.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I do wish the lengthy debate we had in here about exactly where 'the north' started hadn't been lost.
> 
> IIRC the line cut across the country from just south of Macclesfield in the west and virtually straight across to a point on the east coast somewhere just south of the Humber estuary.
> 
> Either way, Brum is well south of the line!



Staffordshire, Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire, Lincolnshire... MIDLANDS

Everything north of that is NORTH.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> Staffordshire, Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire, Lincolnshire... MIDLANDS
> 
> Everything north of that is NORTH.




ahh that would be why when i asked for info about something in derbyshite in the northern forum everyone looked at me funny


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 9, 2006)

but what about worcestershire and warwickshire?


----------



## chio (Aug 9, 2006)

The only place in "Midlands and the North" is Stoke



(edited to add: this change is fair enough, but if we're somewhat forum-numbers-challenged, the radio forum's not exactly buzzing)


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> but what about worcestershire and warwickshire?



Midlands, along with Shropshire, Leicestershire and Northamptonshire.  i.e. not North.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2006)

You should make it 'North and the Midlands' - priorities man!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

Hows about, 'The place that invented the modern industrial world plus that bit that makes pots forum?'


----------



## wiskey (Aug 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> You should make it 'North and the Midlands' - priorities man!




he did say he'd swap it round every now and then


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> he did say he'd swap it round every now and then


Oh yeah, as you were


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2006)

i do sometimes feel sorry for the midlands, apart from the obvious reasons.

try and say they're in the north, and the indignant northern hoardes cry with disgust.  And then, obviously, we southerners know they're nothing to do with us.  

unwanted.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2006)

Also,






			
				editor said:
			
		

> This leaves a big hole in the UK where the Midlands is.


Indeed it does


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 9, 2006)

On saturday I had a few pints in The Wellington in Birmingham City Centre, felt like a northern pub, but had southern prices. 

Up the Tigers


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> we have silly accents... Northerners have CRAP accents.
> 
> a subtle difference.



watch it 

*pokes H.Dots sunburn*


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2006)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> On saturday I had a few pints in The Wellington in Birmingham City Centre, felt like a northern pub, but had southern prices.
> 
> Up the Tigers



and you didn't come to say hello?


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> watch it
> 
> *pokes H.Dots sunburn*



ouch! 

sorry.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2006)

you will be if you say things like that again


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

<fake anger>

What the fuck are you doing stuffing them semi southern twats in with the good people of God's own Yorkshire ?

</fake anger>

But Jasper carrott in with Charlie Williams - never


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Hows about, 'The place that invented the modern industrial world plus that bit that makes pots forum?'



hmm... in that case, don't you mean a 

"Black Country plus that dump which used to spin cotton" forum. 













</hides behind huge defensive stockpile of faggots & peas and cobs>


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> you will be if you say things like that again



lol ok but u haven't heard how silly I sound...


----------



## chio (Aug 9, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> that bit that makes pots



Surely Indonesia goes in that travel and world bit?


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 9, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> and you didn't come to say hello?



Sorry, I did New Street, Victoria Square (beach volley ball!), Wellington, Church garden full of moshers, Moor st, Hawthorns (lost 2:0), Moor st, Subway, Wellington, New Street, so not much time to talk.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Surely Indonesia goes in that travel and world bit?



hahahahahahahaha 

cruel but fair.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a whole bag of wrongness.


Midlands should've been an appendage to the Welsh forum, obviously.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> This is a whole bag of wrongness.
> 
> 
> Midlands should've been an appendage to the Welsh forum, obviously.



Well said.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> This is a whole bag of wrongness.
> 
> 
> Midlands should've been an appendage to the Welsh forum, obviously.



Why - do they shag sheep in the midlands too ? 

<runs for cover from hoard of welshmen with wellies>


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 9, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> Why - do they shag sheep in the midlands too ?
> 
> <runs for cover from hoard of welshmen with wellies>



Well I dunno but neither of them speak english as a first language



(runs for cover )


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 9, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Well I dunno but neither of them speak english as a first language
> 
> 
> 
> (runs for cover )



hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi

<falls off chair>


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

where is east anglia?


----------



## chio (Aug 9, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> where is east anglia?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

>








 

(do you mean south east?)

Apparantly JAde Goodey thought east anglia was a country in it's own right I have just been told. Young Keigan above was involved in a 'scandal' in the sun with miss G - hence the pic.


----------



## moose (Aug 9, 2006)

Jesus. There goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## chio (Aug 9, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Jesus. There goes the neighbourhood.



I have to say I do question the usefulness of a regional forum that covers from Carlisle to Worcester...


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I have to say I do question the usefulness of a regional forum that covers from Carlisle to Worcester...


Whether you like it or not, you can't deny that it's breathed new life into this forum since the 'merger'!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 10, 2006)

sacrilege!


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Whether you like it or not, you can't deny that it's breathed new life into this forum since the 'merger'!



three Midlands threads... 900 views in 10 hours.. that's more than some websites get in a week!


----------



## moose (Aug 10, 2006)

All this so the editor can have somewhere to put his Nottingham pics


----------



## irishshapes (Aug 10, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> <pedant>
> 
> Bearwood's in Smethwick tho... which is in *Sandwell*.




lol! will have to give you that, but no one, and i mean no one knows where (or indeed should know) where sandwell is!
i'm at least on the right side so as to not be in the black country and be inflicted to (well not too often)
"i am
you am
he am 
she am
etc"

what a great verb!!!!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Whether you like it or not, you can't deny that it's breathed new life into this forum since the 'merger'!



Stick Brixton into London, that'll be even more efficiant. (oh and yeah, Brixton has some geographical relevance to London, what with it being in London)


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Stick Brixton into London, that'll be even more efficiant. (oh and yeah, Brixton has some geographical relevance to London, what with it being in London)


Thing is, both the Brixton and London forums were _infinitely _busier than the Northern forum, but since the merger things have livened up considerably, with a geographical hole being fixed in the process.

It's a win! win! win! solution!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, both the Brixton and London forums were _infinitely _busier than the Northern forum, but since the merger things have livened up considerably, with a geographical hole being fixed in the process.
> 
> It's a win! win! win! solution!



Yes, with people playing Mornington Cresent. 

Is East Anglia represented within the forum set up and if so where?


----------



## moose (Aug 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> a geographical hole


That's a bit harsh - the Midlands aren't _that_ bad.


----------



## longdog (Aug 10, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Yes, with people playing Mornington Cresent.
> 
> Is East Anglia represented within the forum set up and if so where?



Nobody actually lives there do they?


----------



## soulman (Aug 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I appreciate this isn't going to go down well with one and all, but I'm trying to fix an annoying problem with the current selection of ' Travel & places' forums.
> 
> At the moment, we've got forums for Scotland, Wales,
> Bristol and South West, Northern and (the newly expanded) London/South East.
> ...




Does that mean Norwich is now in the north?


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Does that mean Norwich is now in the north?


You decide.

You have got a thread about Norwich to start, haven't you?


----------



## soulman (Aug 11, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> You decide.
> 
> You have got a thread about Norwich to start, haven't you?



Already posted it as you know. It's a shit thread but it doesn't fit anywhere else  so thought I'd stick it in the Northern forum.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Already posted it as you know. It's a shit thread but it doesn't fit anywhere else  so thought I'd stick it in the Northern forum.


That's nice.


----------



## soulman (Aug 11, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That's nice.



Aye following your example.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> Staffordshire, Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire, Lincolnshire... MIDLANDS
> 
> Everything north of that is NORTH.



Umm yes, except that I think northern Lincolnshire is north.  Grimsby feels like a northern town, for a start.  That's why I reckon the boundary should cut across north Lincolnshire, somewhere aruond Scunthorpe, perhaps.


----------



## MooChild (Aug 11, 2006)

irishshapes said:
			
		

> lol! will have to give you that, but no one, and i mean no one knows where (or indeed should know) where sandwell is!
> i'm at least on the right side so as to not be in the black country and be inflicted to (well not too often)
> "i am
> you am
> ...



I live in Sandwell


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 11, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Umm yes, except that I think northern Lincolnshire is north.  Grimsby feels like a northern town, for a start.  That's why I reckon the boundary should cut across north Lincolnshire, somewhere aruond Scunthorpe, perhaps.



I lived/existed in Grimsby for 12 yrs (being a resilient Yorkie) and found there was an ongoing debate as to whether Grimbrarians and Meggies were northerners or midlanders.    Many of the old locals were turned off at being geographically lumped in with that "Yorkie lot across the 'umber".


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2006)

MooChild said:
			
		

> I live in Sandwell



see, you're just representative of the place


----------



## MooChild (Aug 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> see, you're just representative of the place




Pah, it's better than Stinky Erdington


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2006)

you reckon? at least it doesn't take us 4 days to get into town  and we can use public transport after dark

and we don't talk as stupidly as you do


----------



## MooChild (Aug 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> you reckon? at least it doesn't take us 4 days to get into town  and we can use public transport after dark
> 
> and we don't talk as stupidly as you do



I can use public transport after dark, i'm just lazy


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 11, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Umm yes, except that I think northern Lincolnshire is north.  Grimsby feels like a northern town, for a start.  That's why I reckon the boundary should cut across north Lincolnshire, somewhere aruond Scunthorpe, perhaps.



South lincolnshire is in East Anglia - which should have its own forum


----------



## irishshapes (Aug 11, 2006)

i wouldn't use public transport in erdington after dark!
wouldn't go there after dark!
them lot might speak funny, but they dont want to kill me
(i speak funny too i'm irish)  
oldbury is ok, i think!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2006)

fuck all wrong with erdington 

well most of it


----------



## MooChild (Aug 11, 2006)

irishshapes said:
			
		

> i wouldn't use public transport in erdington after dark!
> wouldn't go there after dark!
> them lot might speak funny, but they dont want to kill me
> (i speak funny too i'm irish)
> oldbury is ok, i think!!



Yay, big up for Oldbury


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2006)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> I lived/existed in Grimsby for 12 yrs (being a resilient Yorkie) and found there was an ongoing debate as to whether Grimbrarians and Meggies were northerners or midlanders.    Many of the old locals were turned off at being geographically lumped in with that "Yorkie lot across the 'umber".



It's tempting just to use the Humber as the divide, but the main reason I suggested the line should be drawn south of the Humber is that, to me, Grimsby feels like a very northern town.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cheers me duck*

Well, I would like to say thank you Ed for finally giving us Midlanders somewhere to discuss pork pies.







Disclaimer: I am actually from London, I just live here.


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 11, 2006)

i proud of you mr editor..

im shedding a tear..


next step..

northampton forum......


----------



## moose (Aug 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> you reckon? at least it doesn't take us 4 days to get into town  and we can use public transport after dark
> 
> and we don't talk as stupidly as you do


I bet MooChild doesn't beaten up in his own back garden


----------



## MooChild (Aug 11, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I bet MooChild doesn't beaten up in his own back garden



Most of the kids are scared of me, must be the beard.


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2006)

.


----------



## longdog (Aug 11, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I bet MooChild doesn't beaten up in his own back garden



It was in the street I'll have you know  We're dead high class 

You're just jealous you weren't the for the first _Urban75 Punch-up_ ©

We took the fight to them 

<Cpl Jones>

There we were, outnumbered ten to one.......

<Cpl Jones>


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 12, 2006)

*Personally i think he's having a dig at us for the sheep jokes*

This is fucking blasphemous 
Funny as fuck  but fucking blasphemous.  
I take it the Ed's never travelled to a midlands ground on the away bus of a Northern team. There'll be fucking murder i tell thee.

I can't even say midlunds without spitting bile 

Fucking blasphemous.


Writes to MP.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 12, 2006)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> This is fucking blasphemous
> Funny as fuck  but fucking blasphemous.
> I take it the Ed's never travelled to a midlands ground on the away bus of a Northern team. There'll be fucking murder i tell thee.
> 
> ...



I know it's the internet equivilant of a plague of locusts, 'e's aving a larf!

Midland and the North TOGETHER?????!!!


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2006)

<hurls barmcakes of fire down the M6>


----------



## MooChild (Aug 12, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> <hurls barmcakes of fire down the M6>



*catches them, puts them out, then eats them and runs off.


----------



## aqua (Aug 13, 2006)

*doesn';t know which side to join*

this stinks  I'm a northerner stuck down here!

least I only need to check one forum 

we all going to have a piss up soon then?


----------



## chio (Aug 13, 2006)

The North ---> Stoke <--- The Midlands


----------



## MooChild (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought Stoke was where all the good times went to die 

*hides.

Edit : I cant spell where! (omg..)


----------



## chio (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not a great fan myself, but it's close to me 

It'd be an ideal spot for a Midlands And Northern Forum piss-up, if it wasn't utterly grim.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't like the change. Sorry.


----------



## Barry Kades (Aug 23, 2006)

MooChild said:
			
		

> I thought Stoke was where all the good times went to die
> 
> *hides.
> 
> Edit : I cant spell where! (omg..)



Get thee gone ye cheeky greb. There's plenty to do in Stoke, like ... erm, ... there's quite a few kebab houses


----------



## Tom A (Aug 24, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> It'd be an ideal spot for a Midlands And Northern Forum piss-up, if it wasn't utterly grim.


Newcastle, anyone?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Barry Kades said:
			
		

> Get thee gone ye cheeky greb. There's plenty to do in Stoke, like ... erm, ... there's quite a few kebab houses




No ---- no REALLY there isn't !


----------



## JE:5 (Sep 19, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Well, I would like to say thank you Ed for finally giving us Midlanders somewhere to discuss pork pies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And crisps


----------



## chio (Sep 20, 2006)

Tom A said:
			
		

> Newcastle, anyone?



Just... why?! 

Argh - I'm back in Stoke now for another term. Just why is the weather in Shelton like hurricane season all day, every day, come rain or shine it's always blowing a gale; it's just knackering


----------



## Tom A (Sep 20, 2006)

Strange, it's an Indian summer round my side of the 500


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I think its great we have been included now!

The Midlands is great, we have all the pluses of the rest of the UK but we lack the "smugness" of the South and the "arrogance" of the North.


----------



## citygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

StanSmith said:
			
		

> Well I think its great we have been included now!
> 
> The Midlands is great, we have all the pluses of the rest of the UK but we lack the "smugness" of the South and the "arrogance" of the North.



aren't they the same thing?   

and how can you say northerners are arrogant?   

s'pose i was to say the same thing, but about midlanders sharing the brains left over after the north and south have got theirs???

(obviously...i _wouldn't_ )


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> aren't they the same thing?
> 
> and how can you say northerners are arrogant?
> 
> ...



 


I was only joking 'cus we all know people are just people no matter where they are from.

But if people feel the need to categorise us Midlanders I would prefer to end up being in the Northern pile just because I feel more of an affinity with them than our Southern friends.

At the end of the day though I am not that bothered because my favourite bits of Britain are all over the place not just in the Grim North or the Poncy South!


----------



## citygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

it's not _really_ grim up 'ere....we only _say_ that to stop everyone else coming up and seeing how fucking brilliant it is


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> it's not _really_ grim up 'ere....we only _say_ that to stop everyone else coming up and seeing how fucking brilliant it is




Go on then, I belive you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2006)

I loves it in the Midlands. You got everything on your doorstep ...

... mainly chavs and dog shit in my case, but still ...


----------



## pete smith (Oct 3, 2011)

FruitandNut said:


> I lived/existed in Grimsby for 12 yrs (being a resilient Yorkie) and found there was an ongoing debate as to whether Grimbrarians and Meggies were northerners or midlanders. Many of the old locals were turned off at being geographically lumped in with that "Yorkie lot across the 'umber".


there is 100% no debate about being midlanders because were northerners, the debate is about if we want owt to do with hull (which we dont)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2011)

epic bumpage, pete, especially for a first post...

Oh, and watch out for people tryna charge you a fiver for hobnobs - a common scam round here, I'm sorry to say - just help yourself if you want one...


----------



## pete smith (Oct 3, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> Umm yes, except that I think northern Lincolnshire is north. Grimsby feels like a northern town, for a start. That's why I reckon the boundary should cut across north Lincolnshire, somewhere aruond Scunthorpe, perhaps.


were you reckon the boundary should be, is in fact were the boundary actually IS on the east coast for the "midlands" and "the north" , and has been, offically, since the 1960's.
northern lincs and the bulk of yorkshire make up the yorkshire and humber region, which is a northern region.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2011)

To be honest I don't think the people of middle earth should be linked to us giants in the north west


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

I never really know where to lump Lincs. It doesn't seem that northern to me. And Northamptonshire. That can't be north can it?


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2011)

i've done extensive research on the matter, and would say the dividing line is about where i've marked it on this map...

http://g.co/maps/x4njz

hm, link doesn't seem to work. try this?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?vp...475585804448149.0004af025dafe7754b61c&t=m&z=8


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

Nottingham's a northern town, no? And is Chester really north?


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2011)

no, and yes.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

Woah, I thought a load of old posters had returned there, for a minute.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2011)

I would argue that Derby / Nottingham / Lincoln are definitely Midlands, Sheffield is definitely North.

Buxton, Chesterfield and Scunthorpe feel more North than Midlands, although Buxton and Chesterfield being Derbyshire are nominally still Midlands unless you argue for the concept of Hallamshire.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2011)

Unless you take the traditional south london approach to it all, in which case, geographically from the south, there is

a) the channel, across which there is foreign parts
b) the seaside
c) the country (i.e. Sussex and outer Surrey)
d) where the stockbrokers and other posh gits live
*e) South London, the Catford Cat marking the scientifically proven centre of the universe*
f) The River
g) Up West / The City (where the posh gits go during the daytime)
h) north london (bleurgh)
i) up north somewhere


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Nottingham's a northern town, no? *And is Chester really north?*


Pffft! Cheeky fucker. Just cos the Shrewsbury fans sing "You're Welsh and you know it" doesn't mean we're not the hub of the North West you know


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I appreciate this isn't going to go down well with one and all, but I'm trying to fix an annoying problem with the current selection of ' Travel & places' forums.
> 
> *To keep everyone happy, I'm even prepared to change the title around - to, say, Northern and Midlands forum - every three months or so.*
> 
> Fair enough?


 Ahem! Cough, cough


----------



## Glitter (Jul 6, 2014)

Everybody knows anything south of Cheadle Hulme is Cockney anyway so this Brummie business all needs to be in the London forums.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jul 6, 2014)

Wolverhampton is where 'the north' really starts


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2014)

muscovyduck said:


> Wolverhampton is where 'the north' really starts



God no.  Wolverhampton is a dive in the South.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 6, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> God no.  Wolverhampton is a dive in the South.



Wolverhampton is an arsehole in its own universe. 

anyway, Cheshire is Essex with more scousers, while Shropshire and Herefordshire are like Cumberland and Northumberland - beautiful, but with savage foreigners on one side and savage natives on the other.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2014)

muscovyduck said:


> Wolverhampton is where 'the north' really starts


And the proper north starts somewhere past York


----------



## kebabking (Jul 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> And the propeyr north starts somewhere past York



when i lived in Richmond, there was a widespread feeling that anything that happened south of Thirsk was not only of no importance, but likely to be infected with 'southern poovery'...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2014)

east anglia should have its own devolved statelet , and also a seperat forum on here.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> east anglia should have its own devolved statelet , and also a seperat forum on here.



and why not - it has its own gene pool...


----------

